# Collar



## Odimus (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello all, 

it's been awhile since I posted...I'm getting ready to start schutzhund finally and was wondering what the best collar would be...Freykja is really good when it comes to voice commands but sometimes she gets stubborn. The prong collar and an electric collar are over kills...I'm looking at either a Fur Saver or a dominant dog collar...something just to get her attention...thanks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A fur saver is good for starters. It is what is required in SchH trials too, so you'll need one at some point anyway. You'll also need either an aggitation collar or harness for protection (I prefer a harness). But I would recommend against going out and buying a bunch of equipment until you get set up with a club and start working. Then they will tell you what you need.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What about a prong on a dead ring?

I agree with Chris, see what the club says. They probably have stuff you can try/borrow too.


----------



## Odimus (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks for the inputs...a prong would be an overkill...she only requires minor corrections and is very obedient...I like the fur savers and have heard alot of good things about them...thanks again


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What do you mean by minor? Can you use your voice? Or vibrate on an e-collar? Fursavers aren't all that great for corrections (IMO). I've actually seen them be most effective yanked HARD on the dead ring, but that was in place of a prong.


----------



## Odimus (Dec 3, 2005)

voice works for her...I don't yank her around...a little up pressure works fine with her...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You will probably find once you get started in SchH and your dog is working in a much higher state of drive than normal that you will need a tool that allows you to issue a stronger correction. Dogs get "harder" the higher in drive they get and what works as a correction normally won't even be noticed when the dog is high in drive. But I'd still wait to get equipment until you start working her and can get a better idea of what equipment will be needed.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

I always start Obedience with a fur saver. My older guy never got a prong in obedience. I like to use the prong in Protection.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I have different collars for different purposes. The club, our training director have always worked eith me to apply the different uses. Dominant dog collar --I have only used that in certain situations when drive is very high and the behvior warrants it. Any type of choke even with "no yanking around" does damage to the throat--. Pinch collars or Martingale -type limited slip collars do not. You post implies prongs and e-collars are for those that yank and crank, not true. I agree with other posters--you and your club members have better insight into how the dog behaves and its drives and temperament. I would defer to them. Some people find just having the prong on with the fursaver and getting the dog used to corrections in play and tugs helps the transition to the pinch.


----------



## Odimus (Dec 3, 2005)

don't get me wrong there is absolutely nothing wrong with prong and e-collars...properly fitted prong collar works wonders with my big boy...I never got into the e-collars just because I wanted to keep it simple...the e-collar isn't the torture device people make it out to be... ...Thanks for all the inputs you all have been very helpful

http://www.repsolforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11557&d=1239253192


----------

